
Deep Voice: Real-Time Neural Text-To-Speech (2017) - seycombi
https://arxiv.org/abs/1702.07825
======
pmontra
We had a discussion about this [http://research.baidu.com/deep-voice-
production-quality-text...](http://research.baidu.com/deep-voice-production-
quality-text-speech-system-constructed-entirely-deep-neural-networks/) six
days ago, with demos.

This post links the arxiv paper instead.

Old discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13756489](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13756489)

------
arca_vorago
This is really cool, and something I've been keeping an eye out for, as
current text to speech engines are for the most part sub par. I didn't read
the paper, just the extract, but I hope its open sourced.

